# Kongresswahlen in den USA - Republikaner besiegen Demokraten - Eure Meinung



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

Ja, gestern waren wieder die Kongresswahlen in den USA. Wie ihr sicher wisst, haben die Republikaner diese gewonnen. 
Jetzt eure Meinung dazu: eine verdiente Klatsche für Obama oder ein  naives Volk? Was denkt ihr, warum dieses Ergebnis zu stande kam? Und ist es gut so, oder hätten besser die Demokraten gewinnen sollen?

Eure Meinung ist gefragt


----------



## Lexx (3. November 2010)

ist die wirklich wichtig.. ?


----------



## Sash (3. November 2010)

naja obama bekommt für alles die schuld, das volk will einen schuldigen sehen. auch wenn er nix für die wirtschaftskrise konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

Obama hat IMHO zu wenig bewegt, aber SO eine Niederlage ist auf der anderen Seite auch unverhältnismäßig, da er bei vielen Dingen nichts dafür kann. 

Erschreckend finde ich aber den großen Erfolg der erzkonservativen, beinah rechten Tea party und den großen Einfluss der konservativen Medien - da wird teils absoluter Unsinn verbreitet, und zwar ganz bewusst. Vor allem eben auf den diesen konservativen Kreisen zugewandten Sendern, die wiederum von den ohnehin eher konservativ eingestellten Bürgern ungefiltert angesehen und für 100% Wahrheit gehalten werden - da sind dann teils "Prediger" in Liveschaltungen, die immer noch behaupten, Obama sei Moslem - und es kommt keinerlei Widerspruch von den Moderatoren usw.


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

Das war vorherzusehen. Da Republikaner und Demokraten in den USA aber wesentlich näher beisammen liegen als bspw. CDU und SPD hierzulande, spielt es keine große Rolle. In den USA kommt es für die Wähler mehr auf die einzelnen Personen als auf die dahinter stehende Partei an. Dazu kommt noch, daß es im amerikanischen Kongress, anders als zum Beispiel im deutschen Bundestag, keinen Fraktionszwang gibt. Aber da er ja ein eher "linker" Demokrat ist und die Wähler offenbar schwer enttäuscht sind, könnte es schon schwieriger werden.


----------



## Herb_G (3. November 2010)

Eine herbe Schlappe für jedes vernunftbegabte Wesen. Man bedenke, wer die Konkurrenz ist und welche Interessen Sie vertreten.
Obama darf büßen, weil die Finanzkrise viel zerstört und verhindert hat. Die Republikaner haben es durch Polemik geschafft, die Errungenschaft einer Krankenversicherung für alle zu zerreden. Obamas zaudern und zu sanftes angehen der Verursacher der Finanzkrise und die Realität, dass man einfach noch nicht aus Afghanistan abziehen kann waren/sind auch nicht förderlich.

Mal kucken, welches noch mehr durch die Wirtschaft kontrollierte Subjekt an die Macht kommt. Zum Glück interessiert uns in nicht allzunaher Ferne nicht mehr so, was die USA sagen, weil die Machtverschiebung zum asiatischen Block gänzlich andere Bedingungen schaffen wird.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2010)

Ein Ergebnis welches zufrieden stimmt. Vorallem da der Einfluss der Tea Party Movement zunimmt.
Hinzu kommt, das zwei Senatorensitze an Vertreter der Tea Party gingen. Einer davon ist Rand Paul der eindeutig libertäre Ansichten vertritt und (wie sein Vater Ron Paul) dem libertären Flügel der republikanischen Partei angehört. Ebenfalls haben die Demokraten 10 Gouverneursposten eingebüßt. 
Obama ist nun geschwächt und Linke vom Schlage einer Nancy Pelosi haben vorläufig nicht mehr viel zu melden.  
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, das die Tea Party in sich auch nicht "homogen" ist. Man hat hier auch eine, auch wenn nicht so auffällige, Spaltung in Libertarians(siehe oben) und Konservative(z.B. Palin). Selbst die Republikaner sind nicht ungeschorren davon gekommen. Denn man hat sie unter “Bewährung” gestellt. Sprich: Sollten sie bis zur nächsten Wahl die Ziele der Tea Party verraten, bleibt Ihnen die Unterstützung beim nächsten mal versagt. Es wäre dann also nicht ausgeschlossen, daß auch in den USA irgendwann eine dritte Partei eine Rolle spielt, wie z.B. die Libertarian Party.

Ansonsten bringt es dieser Artikel auf den Punkt:
JUNGE FREIHEIT : Europäer sollten die Tea Party ernst nehmen - und lernen


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (3. November 2010)

Obama hat wohl bei der Schwerpunktsetzung seiner Politik und auch bei der Kommunikation Fehler gemacht, aber ich finde es schockierend, wie Obama mal als Nazi und mal als Kommunist beschimpft wird, beide Vorwürfe sind doch verrückt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

Hat einer zufällig gestern die "lange obamanacht" gesehen? 
Über einen ausschnitt musste ich mir das lachen verkneifen, über die naivität und dummheit der amis. 
"Obama will uns unsere waffen und unser geld wegnehmen, wenn ihr ihn wählt ist das der untergang unseres freien Amerika ".... Da fragt man sich, ob man  solche leute überhaupt wählen lassen sollte...
Und die SOzialversicherungen seien "Teufelszeug aus Europa". Da frag ich mich, wieso wir überhaupt noch leben, wenn wir so ein teufelszeug in unseren staaten anweden??


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich, wieso wir überhaupt noch leben, wenn wir so ein teufelszeug in unseren staaten anweden??


Für den vom Maximalstaat und Nannystate verwöhnen Europäer sicherlich unvorstellbar:  Aber das Verständnis eines nicht geringen Teils der US-Amerikaner ist  dahingehend, das der Staat sich bei diesem Thema rauszuhalten hat.
Hinzu kommt, das in den USA private (und kirchliche)  Wohlfahrtseinrichtungen eine lange Tradition haben, welche den Staat in  dem Bereich überflüssig machen: YouTube - Milton Friedman - The Social Security Myth
oder wie es Ronald Regean mal passend geäussert hat: "_Government is not the solution to our problem. Government is the problem._"

Und ja: Die Sozialversicherungspflicht wie wir sie haben, ist bei mir auch nicht gerade hoch angesehen und mir wäre es lieber, wenn jeder für sich selber entscheiden könnte, ob er eine SV will oder nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Und ja: Die Sozialversicherungspflicht wie wir sie haben, ist bei mir auch nicht gerade hoch angesehen und mir wäre es lieber, wenn jeder für sich selber entscheiden könnte, ob er eine SV will oder nicht.


Für diejenigen die sie nicht brauchen (was auch gut ist wenns so ist) mag sie sich nicht unbedingt lohnen. Aber wenn di dir aussichen dürftest, ob du z.B. eine krankenversicherung haben darst oder nicht, und du wählst dir keine aus, hast dann eine schwere krankheit die viel geld kostet zum heilen, dann bekommst du kein geld. und DANN ist das gejammer aber groß 
Unsere sozialversicherungen sind vielleicht nicht optimal ausgereift, aber schon ein sehr guter anfang


----------



## Torr Samaho (3. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Erschreckend finde ich aber den großen Erfolg der erzkonservativen, beinah rechten Tea party und den großen Einfluss der konservativen Medien - da wird teils absoluter Unsinn verbreitet, und zwar ganz bewusst. Vor allem eben auf den diesen konservativen Kreisen zugewandten Sendern, die wiederum von den ohnehin eher konservativ eingestellten Bürgern ungefiltert angesehen und für 100% Wahrheit gehalten werden - da sind dann teils "Prediger" in Liveschaltungen, die immer noch behaupten, Obama sei Moslem - und es kommt keinerlei Widerspruch von den Moderatoren usw.


 

eine menge von diesen konservativen kommt so rüber: ignorant und auch noch stolz drauf. es ist schon ein jammer, dass solche leute die geschicke eines landes (hier durch dessen einfluss der ganzen welt) beeinflussen dürfen.


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

die amis sind einfach nur naiv und sind von ihrem patriotismus und ihrer freiheit geblendet. dadurch, dass se obama jetzt förmlich abgesägt haben, wird sich da nichts mehr tun. ich kann das völkchen langsam nicht mehr verstehen. die leben lieber teils in größter armut, als ihre "freiheit" einzuschränken...

hab heute ne doku gesehen, in der sie hitler mit obama verglichen haben, weil die nazis die krankenversicherung erfunden haben sollen. eigentlich dürfte soviel dummheit nicht ungesühnt bleiben...


----------



## taks (3. November 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> die leben lieber teils in größter armut,



Die haben doch alle ihre 20 Kreditkarten


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Die haben doch alle ihre 20 Kreditkarten


 
und jede davon in den roten Zahlen


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> hab heute ne doku gesehen, in der sie hitler mit obama verglichen haben, weil die nazis die krankenversicherung erfunden haben sollen. eigentlich dürfte soviel dummheit nicht ungesühnt bleiben...


meine reden. Die wissen nicht mal wie so ne Sozialversicherungsreform wirklich abläuft, sind aber prinzipiell dagegen. Das sind für mich nichts weiter als kleine kinder die sich sturköpfig einfach immer gegen alles stellen...
Mal davon abgesehen, dass Bismarck die Krankenversicherung in der ursprungsform "erfunden" hat und nicht Hitler 

Und jetzt könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass in der amerikanischen politik GAR nichts mehr vorwärts geht, weil die schwachmaten der Republikaner sich einen spass draus machen werden, Obama und seine Demokraten in allem zu behindern was er machen will. Um das Volk gehts denen nicht, nur um "Rache" dass sie beim letzten mal verloren haben.
Ich sag ja, wie die kleinen kinder....


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> meine reden. Die wissen nicht mal wie so ne Sozialversicherungsreform wirklich abläuft, sind aber prinzipiell dagegen. Das sind für mich nichts weiter als kleine kinder die sich sturköpfig einfach immer gegen alles stellen...
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass Bismarck die Krankenversicherung in der ursprungsform "erfunden" hat und nicht Hitler
> 
> Und jetzt könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass in der amerikanischen politik GAR nichts mehr vorwärts geht, weil die schwachmaten der Republikaner sich einen spass draus machen werden, Obama und seine Demokraten in allem zu behindern was er machen will. Um das Volk gehts denen nicht, nur um "Rache" dass sie beim letzten mal verloren haben.
> Ich sag ja, wie die kleinen kinder....



genauso sehe ich das auch, und so wird das auch ablaufen. schade nur um die klugen köpfe dort, die die volldeppen tragen müssen
das mit dem bismark. würde man das denen erzählen, würde dann die rede kommen, jaja die deutschen sind doch eh alle die gleichen. da wette ich drum. aber selber haben sie auch ihren kukluxklan etc. da werden aber keine großen reden drüber verloren. 
dass die sich drüber ärgern, dass obama so wenig erreicht hat, und dann das ergebnis, das sind ja wohl widersprüche noch und nöcher. was denken die, wies jetzt ist. jetzt kriegt obama überhaupt nichts mehr durchgeprügelt. wenn obama frei entscheiden hätte können, wäre sicher einiges vorangegangen. aber auch als us präsident hat man nicht vollkommene freiheiten. auch wenn se das soo gerne hinstellen...


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

Ihr habt alle ein etwas seltsames Amerika-Bild. Hat sich überhaupt jemand von Euch schonmal länger als vielleicht zwei Minuten mit einem Amerikaner unterhalten?


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

jop. EIn verwandter war lange zeit in amerika, ein großonkel lebt dort seit dem 2. WK. Und ich war auch einige male dort. Deshalb kenn ich das "denken" dieser leute, und das bestätigt sich wieder und wieder, so wie ich es beschrieben hab. Hat die ARD gestern nacht mal was wahres gezeigt


----------



## david430 (4. November 2010)

ich war auch bereits 2 mal dort, wobei ich nicht denke, dass man zwingend in einem land sein muss, um zu wissen wie se ticken. ich will ihnen ja auch nicht abstreiten, dass se nett etc. sind, aber dass ihr freiheitswille und ihr patriotismus zum himmel stinkt ist nun mal so^^ und die beispiele, die ich genannt habe sind ebenfalls zurückverfolgbar, einfach den fernseher anschalten und auf sich wirken lassen^^


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2010)

Und was ist an Freiheitsliebe und Patriotismus jetzt schlecht?


----------



## Poulton (4. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hat die ARD gestern nacht mal was wahres gezeigt


Man höre mir mit dieser Obama Nacht auf. Nach 10 Minuten wieder abgestellt, weil die deutschen Kommentare etc. dazu, von den geistigen Enkeln von Sudelede zeugten, als von neutraler Berichterstattung. Aber was will man anderes vom zwangsfinanzierten Rotfunk erwarten? Leute wie Gerhard Löwenthal gibt es dort ja leider nicht mehr, die auch mal gegenteiliges bringen. 



> Deshalb kenn ich das "denken" dieser leute,


Ich kenne auch das denken dieser Leute. Denn gegen 1900 rum und dann nach dem 2. WK sind ein paar aus meiner Verwandtschaft rüber und der Hauptgrund war, die immer stärkere Gängelung und Bevormundung durch den Staat. Mein Verständnis haben Sie und ihre Nachkommen, die jetzt genau deswegen auf die Straße gehen und weniger Einmischung durch den Staat fordern("_Less Government, more Freedom_").


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch das denken dieser Leute. Denn gegen 1900 rum und dann nach dem 2. WK sind ein paar aus meiner Verwandtschaft rüber und der Hauptgrund war, die immer stärkere Gängelung und Bevormundung durch den Staat. Mein Verständnis haben Sie und ihre Nachkommen, die jetzt genau deswegen auf die Straße gehen und weniger Einmischung durch den Staat fordern("_Less Government, more Freedom_").


Ja mag sein. Allerdings ist diese Zeit (zum glück ) schon lange rum, und es hier wieder anders geworden. Und deinen Spruch "_Less Government, more Freedom" _solltest du dir besser nochmals überdenken. Im Prinzip mag er richtig sein, allerdings möcht ich mir die Amerikanische Bevölkerung nicht ohne feste regierung vorstellung. Innerhalb ein paar Jahren hätte die sich wohl selbst ausgerottet, mit ihrer "Freiheit". Ach ja, schonmal darüber nahgedacht, wie sie sich "ihre" Freiheit damals erschlichen haben??


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Innerhalb ein paar Jahren hätte die sich wohl selbst ausgerottet, mit ihrer "Freiheit".



Ja, komisch. Vor ein paar Jahrhunderten haben sie sich damit zur ersten dauerhaften Demokratie entwickelt. Ich bezweifle, daß sie das im erneuten Fall wesentlich anders machen würden.



> Ach ja, schonmal darüber nahgedacht, wie sie sich "ihre" Freiheit damals erschlichen haben??



Stimmt. Rebellion gegen die Krone ist niemals richtig. Aber man kann die Zeit schlecht zurückdrehen, oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt. Rebellion gegen die Krone ist niemals richtig. Aber man kann die Zeit schlecht zurückdrehen, oder?


JO, nur komisch dass heute immer noch alle auf Deutschland und Hitler rumhacken, aber an die braven Amis denkt wohl niemand, wie sie die Indianer und ihre Stämme damals verdrängt und ausgebeutet haben.... 
 Das regt mich wirklich auf, immer die braven tollen Amis, die heute noch ne Politik und ein Leben wie vor 100 Jahren führen,  vor allem jetzt wieder mit ihren Republikanerschwachmaten. Und daneben die bösen deutschen, die jedem ihr Geld hinterherwerfen, das vorbildlichste Sozialversicherungssytem  haben und bis vor kurzem noch mit nur 82 Mio. Einwohnern exportweltmeister waren..... Aber daran denkt heute wohl niemand mehr, die amis sind anscheinend die "Kings of the world" und nur ihnen gehört diese  Wird zeit dass jemand sie mal wieder von ihren einbildungen befreit


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2010)

Stimmt schon teilweise, allerdings behauptet kein seriöser Staat, dass Deutschland böse ist, bzw immer noch Juden/ausländer hasst und die Welt regieren will.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon teilweise, allerdings behauptet kein seriöser Staat, dass Deutschland böse ist, bzw immer noch Juden/ausländer hasst und die Welt regieren will.


der staat in form von seinen politikern nicht. Aber die VOrurteile und einbildungen sind immer noch bei sehr vielen menschen im Kopf.
nur als kleines beispiel: EIn paar kollegen von mir sind von der BUndeswehr aus nach USA geflogen. Als sie dort mit ihren UNiformen (NUR die jacke) auf die strasse geloffen sind, salutierten einige Amis vor ihnen mit dem Hitlergruß. 
Aber selber wollen sie, dass wir IHREN krieg wieder auslöffeln und vermehrt in die "heißen" kriegszonen einmarschieren....
Also das bild, sie seien die alleinherrscher de welt, existiert noch immer in den meisten Amiköpfen, da kannst du sagen was du willst


----------



## david430 (4. November 2010)

eben, weil se von ihren medien dermaßen indoktriniert werden. das fängt ja bei uns auch schon an, von wem haben die hiesigen medien das, von denne überm großen teich. aber es sind ja nicht nur die amis, die den deutschen das vorwerfen, aber klar ist, faktisch jedes land hat dreck am stecken, dass deutschland wohl mit das sozialste land der welt ist, kümmert scheints niemanden...

und am freiheitswillen etc ist nichts auszusetzen, aber wenn man davon so geblendet ist, dass man die umwelt, die vor sich dahinvegitiert, übersieht, dann ist das eine wahrlich schwache leistung. konnte man gut sehen, wie sich die obdachlosen in san francisco drüber freuen, über die freiheit und dann dankend aus der mulltönne vorm mc donalds sich was zu essen holen dürfen. und das betrifft nicht nur die diese, sondern seit der wirtschaftskrise weitaus mehrere leute. aber trotzdem verharren sie wie kleine kinder auf ihrem standpunkt, bis die nächste krise kommt, die broker zocken ja wieder schön weiter dort, und se dann bis auf die großen alle auf der straße stehen...


----------



## Uter (4. November 2010)

Zum Thema Freiheit: In manchen Bereichen werden die Menschen in den USA am meisten weltweit eingeschänkt und Guantanamo besteht noch immer allen Versprechen zu trotz.

Zum Thema älteste Demokratie: Haiti ist deutlich länger demokratisch und das obwohl es ein Entwicklungsland ist.

Zu den Wahlen: Naja 2 Parteiensysteme sind nicht besonders gut, da sich in der einen Partei ziemlich extrem Rechte und in der anderen extrem Linke befinden, was eine Einigung stark erschwert und m.M.n. einer der Hauptgründe ist warum sich selten etwas in den USA ändert und es deshalb immer hin- und hergeht zwischen den Parteien. 

Zu den Gerichten: Geschworenegerichte sind ziemlich anfällig für Korruption (vielleicht besteht ein Zusammenhang damit und der Tatsache, dass viele Reiche in den USA freigesprochen werden).

Zum Thema Deutschland: Ich will die Verbrechen aus der Vergagenheit nicht gut reden aber ich denk, dass Deutschland am besten aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hat, während die USA immernoch grundlos Kriege führen und Kriegsverbrechen begehen.
Das Deutschland einer der sozialsten Staaten ist stimmt definitiv. Welcher andere Staat gibt sonst 70% der Haushaltes für soziale Dinge aus? (Wobei das inzwischen ein ziemliches Problem geworden ist.) 


Sorry für OT aber ich wollt auch die anderen Punkte mal genannt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Könnten wir bitte zum Thema "Kongresswahlen in den USA" zurückkehren?
Danke.


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y5_q-rWMkg

Weil's hier mal wirklich paßt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2010)

ich wiederhole



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte zum Thema "Kongresswahlen in den USA" zurückkehren?
> Danke.


----------



## Namaker (12. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ja, gestern waren wieder die Kongresswahlen in den USA. Wie ihr sicher wisst, haben die Republikaner diese gewonnen.


Die Republikaner haben die Kongresswahlen nicht gewonnen  Sie haben zwar im Repräsentantenhaus die Mehrheit, aber im Senat haben immer noch die Demokraten mehr Sitze.
Btw.: Das Repräsentantenhaus wird alle 2 Jahre komplett neu gewählt, in den Senat werden alle 2 Jahre 1/3 der Politiker neu gewählt.


Icejester schrieb:


> Das war vorherzusehen. Da Republikaner und  Demokraten in den USA aber wesentlich näher beisammen liegen als bspw.  CDU und SPD hierzulande, spielt es keine große Rolle.


Eher nicht, die Parteien (und damit auch die Gesellschaft) in den USA fangen an, sich jetzt richtig auseinander zu spreizen, genau das, was Obama eigentlich verhindern wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die Republikaner haben die Kongresswahlen nicht gewonnen  Sie haben zwar im Repräsentantenhaus die Mehrheit, aber im Senat haben immer noch die Demokraten mehr Sitze.
> Btw.: Das Repräsentantenhaus wird alle 2 Jahre komplett neu gewählt, in den Senat werden alle 2 Jahre 1/3 der Politiker neu gewählt.



D.h. die Republikaner haben die Mehrheit der zu Wahl stehenden Sitze für sich entschieden - somit die "Wahl gewonnen". Das ihnen das nicht die Mehrheit in beiden Kammern einbringt, liegt nicht am Erfolg der Demokraten in dieser Wahl, sondern an Altlasten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> ... die jetzt genau deswegen auf die Straße gehen und weniger Einmischung durch den Staat fordern("_Less Government, more Freedom_").


 
Das Problem ist aber, dass diese "Freiheit" sehr beschnitten wurde, durch die Gesetze der Bush Administration und die "Freiheit" ist leider immer noch käuflich, das hat die Vergangenheit immer wieder gezeigt.

Das Dilemma ist, dass die Amerikaner keine Geduld mit ihrer Regierung haben und auch nur das sehen, was sie sehen wollen, bzw. eingetrichtert bekommen, entweder durch Kirchen oder das Fernsehen.
Die Amerikaner haben nun mal keine Demonstrationsgesellschaft, wie z.b. Frankreich. Da gibts Veranstalltungen und das Ergebnis steht praktisch schon vorher fest.
Da ich derzeit in den USA arbeite, habe ich die Kongresswahlen und auch die Talkshows rund um das Thema live miterlebt und wenn ich da anschauen, mit welchen "Programmen" einige Rebuplikaner angetreten sind, dann kann man sich als politisch interessierter Mensch nur an den Kopf fassen, dass darauf tatsächlich Wähler drauf reinfallen.


----------

